
Do all video apps use WebRTC now? Then why does call quality vary so much? - ohthehugemanate
Signal&#x27;s blog post about video calling caught my attention today. Moxie says they switched to webRTC for the actual streaming part of the call. That&#x27;s what Hangouts, Mozilla Hello, Whatsapp, and Skype use, too.<p>So why does it seem like call quality varies so much between services? Is it just different logic for codec&#x2F;size negotiation? If that&#x27;s the case, why is (non-webRTC, closed source) Facetime so much more reliable than the rest?
======
mondainx
All the players are doing their own thing, this includes the browsers. Getting
everything to play-nice isn't as simple as it was suggested and you're seeing
the results of this. Ideally it will settle, but its gonna be a rough year or
so. All my opinion of course, but I've been in the WebRTC trenches for over 2
years now.

------
coralreef
I believe Facetime uses proprietary video compression

